# Some type of carp?



## Ronso (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi-

We have a creek that runs through our property that my husband and I fish in. We usually see very large common carp in the slow moving pool area- which is about 3-4 foot deep. My husband has even pulled a channel catfish out of there as well. As of late, I've been going down and bobber-fishing. I've been catching these fish about 6" long- I have no clue what they are! I thought maybe a young type of carp- since that is mostly what is in there. They are shiny silvery green almost- some even have a gold cast to them as well. Some have a stripe down the side while on some the darker greenish gold/silver color blends into a white belly. They only have one top fin, no stripes on the head- and a pinkish sheen to the face patch along the gills (sorry I don't know technical terms, lol!). The fins are a peachy-orange tone it seems. And they are long in body. Has anyone seen a fish like this? I will take a picture next time I catch one but they really have me stumped! I know they arent largemouth bass, or walleye or northern pike- anything like that- which leads me to believe they are a type of carp. I thought maybe grass carp but they gladly go after the worms on my hook, which made me think twice about that possibility. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

a picture would help alot, there are alot of different species that you could be catching. my best guess is that they are not carp at all, but other minnows such as striped or common shiners, chubs, or one of the many sucker species around. post a few pics and you should get a answer

my best guess is golden redhorse, creek chubs, and striped shiners, you seemed to describe all three. there may be a half dozen species that look like this in a stream.


----------



## Ronso (Oct 18, 2008)

I looked up some of the fish you mentioned and found it- they're creek chubs! Thanks so much for you help!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, creek chub was going to be my guess as well. They are often largely populated in small streams and pretty easy to catch.

Don't feel bad thinking they were carp. Once when I was a kid, maybe around 10 years old, my cousin and I fished the creek near our house and slayed what we thought were bass. We brought a couple of the larger ones home with us thinking that we were going to have a meal. We found out then that they were indeed chubs.


----------



## Ronso (Oct 18, 2008)

LOL I'm normally pretty good at identification of most fish but these had me stumped- mostly because I've never fished in a creek before. Growing up my dad and I would go to Hoover or CJ Brown and fish for Walleye- no wonder I'd never seen a creek chub before!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

your not done yet! there are three types of big chubs in ohio, creek, river, and hornyhead. creeks have a black dot at the base of the dorsal fin, rivers have a mouth that turns somewhat down almost like a drum but not that extreme, and hornyhead chubs (all of them get horns not a good id) they have a red dot behind the eye. now you have a task!


----------



## Ronso (Oct 18, 2008)

Well I don't recall a red spot behind the eye so we can rule out the hornyheads. If memory serves me correctly they do have a dark spot at the base of the dorsal fin- but I will try to catch one this afternoon so I can tell you for sure. 

Thanks again for all of the help!!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

If it superficially looks like a largemouth bass, creekchub! Hornyhead is possible if the stream is of high quality! Creek chubs get very fiesty during the fall and spring.


----------

